# tack cloths



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

In a recent thread, there were some comments made by several people disparaging the use of tack cloths in finishing. I would like to know why. I'm no expert finisher, and I'm always open to learning from others. When I spray a satin poly finish on, I've always used a tack cloth to remove the dust. Neither compressed air, nor a vacuum with brush attachment gets all of the sanding dust off. Some folks mentioned wiping with mineral spirits. I can see that getting SOME dust off, but wouldn't that mostly get the dust particles wet and push them around, leaving them to dry on the wood?

I also know that some tack cloths apparently have wax in them. I've always used ones which contain no wax. I've never had any problems with using them. Nor does it affect the finish in any discernible way. So I'm interested to know what the problems are that some people seem to have with them. I know one guy said that it just catches junk and passes it from one job to another, but it's pretty obvious that you get out a new one if it gets stain or a lot of dust in it. They're only a buck, after all.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Some tack rags will contaminate when wiping. The culprits are the ones that get used with too much pressure, and transfer their contents. I've always used them very lightly. They can be shop made with a good grade of cheesecloth and rub varnish into the cloth to make it tacky. Rockler carries a dry tackcloth.


----------



## MinConst (Oct 30, 2006)

I also still use them when finishing. Can't beat them for picking up whats left after wiping down with thinner. I've never had a problem with them harming the finish. I order them from Mohawk once in a while. Keep folding new sections to use them up and don't press hard. Just tack the piece off.


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

After using a vacuum I wipe the piece with a paper shop towel(blue)with alcohol. Most so called tach cloths have some sort of resin applied which will certainly pick up and contain any oil, grease, dirt or whatever is around. None of the wood workers or finishers that I know use them any longer. If you want to use them,by all means do so. Simply stating my observations

Regards

Jerry


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

jerry said:


> If you want to use them,by all means do so. Simply stating my observations
> Regards
> 
> Jerry


That's all I'm looking for Jerry. I've just been curious what some people have against them. I don't intend to stop using them without good reason, but apparently, some people HAVE HAD good reasons, and that's what I'm interested in. Thanks.


----------



## Steve Soldo (Mar 18, 2008)

*Tack Cloths*

I think the concern is due to problems with water based finishes. Tack cloths leave behind residue that causes fish eyes with some of the more unforgiving waterborne finishes. Can realy ruin a piece you are trying to finish.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm a complete novice when it comes to finishing. I have always just used mineral spirits for the final wipe off. What is tack cloth, is it just sticky cloth like material that picks up dust/debris left behind?


----------



## Steve Soldo (Mar 18, 2008)

Tack cloths can be found at home centers and nearly any place that sells finishing products. Usually a piece of woven cotton impregnated with a "sticky" substance that is quite effective in removing dust from surfaces.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

a pic for you:thumbsup:


----------



## JCCLARK (Jan 30, 2007)

I quit useing tack rags over 10 yrs ago, I'll never go back.
I use Endust on a clean rag for all my auto paint and wood
finishing needs. Never had a problem.
I can wipe as hard as I want, it picks up more dust than a tack rag
and removes the static as well.
Endust leaves no residue and has no wax.
Try it and you'll see a much cleaner finish.
I keep a dozen or so shop towels just for tacking, once used
I just run them through the washer and dryer.
Been useing the same rags all this time.:thumbsup:


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thats funny mark. I was at wally world ealier and saw some and decided to buy a pack for sh*ts and giggles. I bought the exact same stuff you got there..


----------



## Knot Home (Feb 14, 2008)

*It's not tacky to use them*

I use them whenever I want an exceptional finish. By this I mean on parts that must be absolutely free of any flaws, such as a gunstock or a table top, or a jewelry box. Normal furniture finishing doesn't need or get this treatment: After sanding I brush the work off with a horsehair brush, then blow it off with compressed air, then wipe with mineral spirits, then a tack cloth, just like the one pictured above. 

You might note that the only people posting that they don't like them are folks with limited or no experience using them. They work just fine if used properly. Use a new one (or at least un un-used portion) on each application and use light pressure when wiping.

I have only used them with oil based finishes, however.


----------

